# Muscadine Wine



## Cajun Wine Man (Jan 31, 2010)

Waldo! I had planed on following your recipe for Muscadine Wine, but had to change it a little. I hope this will be OK. Steam juiced about 20 lbs. of Black Fry, and Black Beauties. The yield was 8.5 qts. of juice. I was surprised at the color of the juice,real dark. Will frement onskins for a couple of days to see what color change will have if any. Am I on the right track?



Recipe

8.5 qts juice

Water to 3 gals

1 12.5 oz canFrozen Grape Con

1.5 lbs honey

1 cup sugar (SG at 1.090)

3 Cam Tabs

3.5 tsp Acid Blend (TA at 0.55) (pH at 3.02)

1 tsp Yeast Nut.

0.5 tsp Pectic Enzyme


----------



## Waldo (Jan 31, 2010)

Should make a good one with that recipe Cajun


----------



## Bert (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I add .5 tsp. of pectic enzyme per gal. if you are going to ferment on the skins too.....Just my thought....Good luck......Sounds like a good one...keep us posted on how it turns out...


----------

